# clinch



## denmyos (Feb 5, 2010)

The clinch seems to get the better of me
When we clinch at training it usually ends up like a wrestling match, were two men are truggeling for a better grip, but ends up with nothing, totally exhaustion.

My problems is that when i clinch no matter who im clinching with, could be a 60 kg or a 80 kg guy, i feel like im wrestling a anaconda and im holding on for dear life.

I usually don't do anything in the clinch, im just trying to hold on as tight as possible, and no letting him get a opening. 

When i rarly throw a "side" knee i have a tendence to hit him with the muscula part of my inner thigh, and not the knee "bone". 

Im going to keatkhamtorn camp this summer which is a knee and clinch camp, i hope this can improve my clinch.

But until then, any adwise would be appreciatet.


----------



## egg (Feb 5, 2010)

I practiced clinching with a pro once and he won over me every time (obviously).
After two or three clinches my arm began getting sore because I was struggling and tensing too hard.

He told me to "go with the flow."

In the end, if your technique is right, the power really does follow.

Other than keeping your elbows tucked in, stance in the right form, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## denmyos (Feb 5, 2010)

I think your right.
But when i clinch all my muscles in my body are flexed, im more concentratet on holdning on, rather than go with the flow.


----------



## alphacat (Feb 5, 2010)

egg said:


> I practiced clinching with a pro once and he won over me every time (obviously).
> After two or three clinches my arm began getting sore because I was struggling and tensing too hard.
> 
> He told me to "go with the flow."
> ...


 
How can you keep your elbows tucked in when in clinch?
Your elbows are closing on the opponent's head when clinching.


----------



## Rob2109 (Feb 5, 2010)

@ Alphacat
Use your hands wrapped round the opponent's head when clinching. You should have your elbows free for a cheeky elbow strike when possible.


----------



## egg (Feb 5, 2010)

alphacat said:


> How can you keep your elbows tucked in when in clinch?
> Your elbows are closing on the opponent's head when clinching.


Generally, to prevent you from pulling the opponent's head down for a knee, they will tuck their head into your shoulder/bicep which means  your elbows will be a lot lower.

Sorry if it was misunderstood; i meant tucked in enough to prevent the opponent from slipping their arms in; like in Rob's video beginning at 2:24.

Except when actually clinching theoretically the person who's arms are on the inside has the advantage.

I hope that made more sense.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 5, 2010)

denmyos said:


> The clinch seems to get the better of me
> When we clinch at training it usually ends up like a wrestling match, were two men are truggeling for a better grip, but ends up with nothing, totally exhaustion.
> 
> My problems is that when i clinch no matter who im clinching with, could be a 60 kg or a 80 kg guy, i feel like im wrestling a anaconda and im holding on for dear life.
> ...


 
Best advice , I can give is to clinch as much as possible so that you will get a feel for it, then get the rest of your advice at Keatkhamtorn ( I acutally was going to go there, but I have heard from more than one person, that tings turn up "missing" there).


----------

